# New here :)



## UpNorth04 (Jul 28, 2021)

Hello all, I found this forum after a very unexpected tough year in my marriage. 2020 brought a lot of challenges for us in addition to covid! I’m a new mom and just trying to do my best. I am eager (and a little nervous) to post my story and get some advice.


----------

